# udev tries to connect to my ldap server

## zaiyon

Hi, topic says it. This is the error I get, but not exactly, I had to memorize it:

```

udev: nss_ldap: Can't bind to LDAP server ldaps://some.server.net. Connection failed.

```

After this message, udev will wait 2 seconds for another connection attempt. It fails too, and udev waits 4 seconds. It continues like this up to a waiting time of 64 seconds and starts over with 2 again.

This happens at the beginning of the boot process. I'm actually not wondering that it fails, since network is not set up at all at this moment.

What can I do to make udev sane again? Allready updated to the current version.

I had to chroot for this, since I can obviously not boot.

----------

## zaiyon

Am I actually the only one having these strange problems?

----------

## m.b.j.

```
nss_ldap:
```

 nss is a libary for resolving usernames and others. Look here http://www.padl.com/OSS/nss_ldap.html

you udev tryes to resolv a username or others.

Im not using nss_ldap, but maybe you can change it, so its resolving this username local?

----------

## zaiyon

I tried to fool around a little, but couldn't do it.

Let me hear it, if someone figures out how to change this behaviour.

I assume nss_ldap tries to get the root user, he is local-only.

----------

## Genone

Maybe http://www.liquidx.net/from_rss/blog/2006/04/03/nss_ldap-undocumented-nss_reconnect_tries/ helps.

----------

## zaiyon

Yeah, that solved it, thanks a lot!

I didn't experience the ssh problems described by that guy, but I don't mind, don't need them at all.

----------

## drescherjm

I have the same problem but with my system it is trying to contact a remote ldap server before it started the network. Very annoying as it adds several minutes to the boot time... I tried the link suggested and it is down. Is there a new link? I guess I can try google. 

Anyways even if I did find the link I am a little worried about this because I am not sure this is the correct approach (setting a short timeout vs fixing the problem in the first place). Does anyone know why exactly udev wants/needs to connect to the ldap server when it starts?

[EDIT]Ok found some more info (and bug report) here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99564[/EDIT]

----------

